
50% Of Internet Traffic Comes From Only 35 Sites/Services [video] - orrsella
http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2013/07/latest-backbone-data-50-of-internet-traffic-comes-from-only-35-sitesservices.html
======
orrsella
Slides can be found here: [http://blog.streamingmedia.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/20...](http://blog.streamingmedia.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/07/2013CDNSummit-B102A.pdf)

